# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Fiks fare

## intrig

Ky eshte nje emisioni i ri i cili ka vetem dy muaj qe trensmetohet edhe ka odiencen me te madhe ne shqiperi.Ky emision eshte nje klonim i nje emisioni ne Itale i cili ironizon dhe demaskon (politiken padrejtesite burrokratizmin et..)per me shume mund ta Download tak kjo adese www.top-channel.tv
Shikim te mbare  :buzeqeshje: ))))

----------


## MI CORAZON

Kam disa jave qe e shikoj.....M'u merzit qe ne te treten dite...
 Pervec sekuencave humoristike nga deputete te parlamentit shqiptar , diten e Shen Valentinit,  asgje s'me ka bere te qesh....Reportazhet e intervistat jane interesante..Seç eshte nje reportere..."paloma" sikur i therrasin...shume vajze e shkathet.
Emisioni vazhdon...kur te kete dicka te bukur qe ia vlen te permendet, do shkruaj perseri. 
Intrig, bere shume mire qe hape kete teme. Megjithese emisioni s'me duket interesant, vazhdoj ta shoh, per te vetmen arsye qe flitet shqip.

----------


## sakip shehu

a e keni pa nonjeni programin "fiks fare" un e shikoj ke motra me satelit, po program me qe te vdesish duke qesh s'kisha pa asnjiher. ishin ato dy hosts te  top alb. radio, sajmiri me doktorin.  cdo nat ne ora 10;30 m'duket esht, po duhet ta kesh satelitin e rtv21

----------


## twist

njihere e kom pa ene kom ra nga karrikja tu qesh, ai saimiri ju bo zbor atyne politikonve...kurse kur flet ai doktori....me kujto Arqile Botin.lol

----------


## Toni222us

po mer sakip djali e kena pa 
ka gjona te bukura per te qesh por nga karrigia skom ra na nji here , 
per zotin o sakip kom respekt per ty lal se te kom lexu ca postime te bukura fare  :shkelje syri:

----------


## sakip shehu

toni hallall plako respekti esht reciprok. 
ej ti meqe qeke ne tiran shkoju mer atyne  dyjave qi u rrin mbi kok
sajmirit me doktorin. beje per ne forumistat plako, ok

----------


## Henri Anderson

Mund ta shikoni ne internet gjithashtu
http://www.top-channel.tv/frameqender.htm

----------


## sakip shehu

henri thx man

----------


## Flava

edhe mua me pelqen shum Fiks fare edhe me then te drejten me ka marr shum malli per ato personazhet aty. Zeri i doktorit pastaj  me shkrin fare... e ka shum te fort:P

----------


## sakip shehu

ai sajmiri flet me kunja shum, kurse sa per doktorin aha, ai e flet tulle fare llafin, ca ti thot tepeleku

----------


## sakip shehu

intrig ti lal hape temen tane, mo u fut ke tjetri ashu, si daci ne kos

----------


## Enkela B.

nuke kam pa ndonjeher kete emision
un kujtoja se po flisnit per emisionin troq
po ky programi kur jepet a ka orar???

----------


## sakip shehu

un per vete 3 her e kam pa, ne 10:30 te nates, (me oren e ktushme e kam llafin)

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga sakip shehu_ 
> *intrig ti lal hape temen tane, mo u fut ke tjetri ashu, si daci ne kos*


Intrigu nuk i eshte futur njeriu pa rradhe, por une i bashkova te dyja temat qe kishin pak a shume te njejtin subjekt , emisionin "Fiks Fare"....

----------


## Enkela B.

me qar ore ne shqiperi?

----------


## sakip shehu

ok di68, athere e terheq car thash
 po ho mi enkela, perdor pak matamatiken. ne shqipri ora ehat 6 ore para lol ok, kshu qi i bie t'jet nga 4 e mnghesit.  munet ky kanali qi e shofi un s'e jep live, po te reggistrume

----------


## kacaku basket

po ne qe jemi ne itali kemi nai mundesi me e pare.
top chanel jepet me satelit???

----------


## hiedi

perse nuk e jipni me satelit  kur tvsh-ja nuk jep asgje ose te lidheni me AL-SAT kete te riun

----------


## REG_KRAY

Arritje e madhe  fiksi 
Ka nevoje shqiperia pergjithshka ka ne brendesi ky program dhe aq me teper per humorin /

----------


## babetironsja

kul fare na shkriu tu qesh
HAHAAHAHHAHA

----------

